# Feeding pollen back...how?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I put an empty hive out and put it on the bottom board when they are flying in warm weather after January. That way the lid keeps the water off of it and the bees can gather it. You can also mix it with honey or syrup and make patties. Mix just enough to make it like stiff dough and flatten it between sheets of wax paper. Put this on top of the top bars in late January (here).


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

When I am collecting pollen I go every other day and empty out the drawers 

Then i clean it fairly good pace it in freezer bags and freeze it. 

I use most of it when i am grafting and feed my cell builder and finisher with it. 

You can take a empty brood comb and sprinkle it into the cells you can do it only on one side.

You can put a lot of pollen in this one side of the frame then i place it pollen face inward toward the cluster if you want you can check it a hour or 2 and they will have packed into the cells just like they put it there them self.


----------

